# Sigelei J150 thoughts?



## Franky (9/9/16)

Hi everyone, was thinking of maybe purchasing this due to it's 1hour 2A charging time - what do you guys think of this mod?


----------



## Gouwsie (25/10/16)

Bump. Also interested


----------



## Noddy (25/10/16)

I have the J80. Also has the 2000mah battery in. Have not timed the charge time yet, but it does charge quick though on a 2A charger.

My battery is currently on 67% after I think around 9ml juice on TC, 220 C. I am not sure though if Im accurate on my juice vs battery usage.
Will make a point tomorrow to note juice consumption and measure against battery consumption. Will report back.


----------



## method1 (25/10/16)

I love the j150!


----------



## Franky (26/10/16)

method1 said:


> I love the j150!


Care to give your reasons?


----------

